# where can I buy plastisol heat transfers?



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I create my own vinyl and rhinestone designs, but would like to have another option. Any suggestions on where to find a company who has pre-made plastisol transfers or can make then from an original drawing?


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

FM Expressions, SEAY Graphics, Howard Sportswear, Pro World. ... That's just a few. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

'Preciate it!


----------



## easyprints (Jul 18, 2014)

Transfer Express


----------

